# Ski Porn



## Sparky (May 8, 2008)

There have been several threads on how folks deal with the off season. Most of the related posts mention ski porn, so I though I would do a quick inventory of my collection. 

            Warren Miller							
	Cold Fusion
	Storm	
	Ride
	Fifty
	Freeriders
	Snowriders
	SnowridersII
	Steeper and Deeper
	Off The Grid
	Impact
	Ski Time
	Journey
	Higher Ground
	Born to ski
	Black Diamond Rush
	Endless Winter
	Ski Country

            Meatheads
	Schooled
	Epoch
	Born From Ice
	Snow Gods
	Wanderland


After looking at this list I think I might have a problem. I mean I realy do have a life, but this collection helps me get through the long months of summer.

Is there anybody out there as addicted as I?

Any other recommendations?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 8, 2008)

winter: ski porn
summer: surf and windsurfing porn


----------



## ERJ-145CA (May 8, 2008)

During the off season I tend to watch ski porn almost everyday that I'm at home, I watch it much less during the season.  The only ski porn I have, though, are all the Meathead films and a DVD full of episodes of "The Mountain Report" that I taped off cable and burned to DVD.  MR is not really ski porn it's a cable show that picks a region, such as the Catskills etc. and reports on a few of the resorts.  It helps the jones by showing a lot of skiing and riding.


----------



## TheBEast (May 8, 2008)

Check out the Matchstick Production movies.  I'm partial to them and own a bunch of them.  They too help me through the off season.  I too have all the Meathead films and a couple Warren Miller and Teton Gravity Research movies.

http://skimoviemusic.com/

I also found this site and started creating the soundtracks to the movies on my iTunes.  My buddies and I rock out on the long car rides!


----------



## SkiDork (May 8, 2008)

I have 8 stump vids - from memory:

Ptex Lies and Ductape
Dr Strangeglove
License to thrill
Blizzard of Ahhs
Time waits for snowman
Skiers guide to the galaxy
Fistful of moguls
Good the Rad and the Gnarly


----------



## tcharron (May 8, 2008)

Sparky said:


> There have been several threads on how folks deal with the off season. Most of the related posts mention ski porn, so I though I would do a quick inventory of my collection.
> Any other recommendations?



Teton Gravity Research Lost and Found was a REAL nice movie..


----------



## tcharron (May 8, 2008)

Anomaly kicked arse as well.  There's sneak peaks of the jump they did in the movie that was a world record jump.  The guy was nuts..



Actually found the snippet of the jump.  That's just stupid insane.


----------



## Sky (May 8, 2008)

tcharron said:


> Teton Gravity Research Lost and Found was a REAL nice movie..




I've got to get the Lost and Found flick...Bang Camaro is in the sound track.  The boys toured around with the moive last fall.


----------



## MichaelJ (May 9, 2008)

_Steep_ was a really good flick. Definitely recommended. Not pure ski porn, a real story of the rise of backcountry skiing in Alaska. Beautiful porn scenes, though.


----------



## Greg (May 9, 2008)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/27411-my-2007-08-season-video.html

Don't get me wrong. Warren Miller, TGR, and Meathead stuff, etc. is cool, but much of that is so far removed from reality in terms of places or how I'll ever ski that it's just difficult to relate. I enjoy re-watching my silly little amateur vids more. They let me relive my season and bring back a lot of great memories of skiing with other AZers.


----------



## Greg (May 9, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Plus they are edited to make Greg look really good in the bumps .. I want to see the out takes.. Oh that is why you will never see any good video of GSS skiing .. because there isn't any .. :razz:



I typically joke that I edit my vids to make everyone look as radical as possible. Some of us need more work than others.


----------



## kingslug (May 9, 2008)

I can't watch ski porn in the summer, it makes me want to get out there. Having credit cards with nice limits is dangerous in these situations!!! 
Still want to hit South America one day.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 11, 2008)

kingslug said:


> Still want to hit South America one day.



Do it!!!!  It's a drop in the bucket compared to everyday expenses..


----------



## tcharron (May 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/27411-my-2007-08-season-video.html
> 
> Don't get me wrong. Warren Miller, TGR, and Meathead stuff, etc. is cool, but much of that is so far removed from reality in terms of places or how I'll ever ski that it's just difficult to relate. I enjoy re-watching my silly little amateur vids more. They let me relive my season and bring back a lot of great memories of skiing with other AZers.



What about Wonderland?  That was shot at all New England ski areas.  I loved it.  Hope they release more like it this year.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/27411-my-2007-08-season-video.html
> 
> Don't get me wrong. Warren Miller, TGR, and Meathead stuff, etc. is cool, but much of that is so far removed from reality in terms of places or how I'll ever ski that it's just difficult to relate. I enjoy re-watching my silly little amateur vids more. They let me relive my season and bring back a lot of great memories of skiing with other AZers.



Hope to make it on one of your AZ vids next season.


I have somewhat similar feelings regarding the WM & TGR films, but not the Meathead films.  Actually the only ski porn I currently own is Born From Ice.  The only aditional porn I plan on picking up in the near future are additional Meathead films.  The reason why I enjoy BFI and anticipate enjoying their other films is because it's all pretty much 100% attainable skiing in my lifetime.  Much of the footage from BFI, I look at and know I've skied those lines on Mansfield or at Jay, MRG etc.  I don't see the huge hucks and think man, I gotta get that and DEFINITELY know the park stuff is way out of my league.  However, plenty of the slack country stuff are lines I have and will ski again.

I LOVE the whole Meathead concept.  Serious Stoke for what's available to all of us here on AZ with relative ease of access if you want it bad enough.


----------



## snoseek (May 11, 2008)

I like ski porn in all forms even if it's stuff I'll never ski. It's visually entertaining although msp filma are easily my favorite. warren miller movies have sucked for a while now but I still like to watch them every year.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 11, 2008)

snoseek said:


> although msp filma are easily my favorite.



msp?  what company is that?  never heard of it, but would like to check it out if you recommend it


----------



## severine (May 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/27411-my-2007-08-season-video.html
> 
> Don't get me wrong. Warren Miller, TGR, and Meathead stuff, etc. is cool, but much of that is so far removed from reality in terms of places or how I'll ever ski that it's just difficult to relate. I enjoy re-watching my silly little amateur vids more. They let me relive my season and bring back a lot of great memories of skiing with other AZers.


Modest, are we?


----------



## snoseek (May 12, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> msp?  what company is that?  never heard of it, but would like to check it out if you recommend it



MSP=Match Stick Production, I think they are the best in just about every aspect. Watch Push for starters-good stuff. They've been at it for awhile now. I still watch Meathead movies just because they are good at what they do under tough circumstances.


----------



## Geoff (May 12, 2008)

I'm old school...

Better Off Dead
Hot Dog - The Movie

The Greg Stump DVD Box Set
Blizzard of Ahh''s 
License to Thrill 
Groove Requiem: In the Key of Ski 
P-Tex Lies and Duct Tape


----------



## RustyK (May 12, 2008)

How about...

http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=22846


----------



## Grassi21 (May 12, 2008)

i'm holding off on the ski porn at the moment.  too many lax game tapes to watch.  but once the season ends its time to start thinking cold.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 12, 2008)

No ski porn for me until the dog days of summer..


----------



## 2knees (May 12, 2008)

RustyK said:


> How about...
> 
> http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=22846




well done.  thanks for the link.


----------



## davidhowland14 (May 12, 2008)

My home produced ski porn.


----------



## mattchuck2 (May 31, 2008)

My collection:

Unparalleled III - Soul Slide (Unparalleled Productions)
Sick Sense (MSP)
Ski Movie (MSP)
Ski Movie 3 - The Front Line (MSP)
The Hit List (MSP)
Yearbook (MSP)
Happy Dayz (Poor Boyz)
Born From Ice (Meatheads)
Wanderland (Meatheads)
P-Tex, Lies and Duct Tape (Stump)
Blizzard of Aahhh's (Stump)
Groove (Stump)
License to Thrill (Stump)

Ski School II
Aspen Extreme
Hot Dog: The Movie

And a couple of DVDs from the past couple of seasons that I've made for myself (these always get me the most stoked)


----------



## mishka (Jun 6, 2008)

http://www.rasc.ru/multimedia/video/trip.mpeg

:roll:


----------



## mondeo (Aug 4, 2009)

Bump.

Just ordered http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000VZX41G/ref=ox_ya_oh_product from Amazon.

Bump.
Bump.
Semi-Old school bump action!


----------



## Beast_Ed (Aug 4, 2009)

What about *Shred Like Lettuce *?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiuAkeJ56VY


----------



## Beast_Ed (Aug 4, 2009)

And then there is Bumpapalooza, a Jeffy Production.

http://www.vimeo.com/3174602


----------



## tarponhead (Aug 5, 2009)

Thread is 3 pgs deep and no mention of _Immersion_ ?. Here ya go;

http://www.amazon.com/Immersion-Sha...ef=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1249477507&sr=1-9


----------



## speden (Aug 5, 2009)

Can anyone recommend some good ski porn that is available in high def?  There seems to be plenty of mainstream porn on blu ray, but not so much for ski porn!  I want to see all those powder crystals shimmering in their full glory.

I was poking around on Amazon and all I can find on blu ray is "Steep" and "Warren Miller's Playground".  Between the two, "Steep" looks like the only one that's actually in high def since it was released recently.  The other one has a review where the guy complains only 60% of the movie is actually in high def.

I guess the market is so small, they probably won't re-issue many of the older movies on blu-ray for a while, if ever.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 5, 2009)

speden said:


> Can anyone recommend some good ski porn that is available in high def?  There seems to be plenty of mainstream porn on blu ray, but not so much for ski porn!  I want to see all those powder crystals shimmering in their full glory.
> 
> I was poking around on Amazon and all I can find on blu ray is "Steep" and "Warren Miller's Playground".  Between the two, "Steep" looks like the only one that's actually in high def since it was released recently.  The other one has a review where the guy complains only 60% of the movie is actually in high def.
> 
> I guess the market is so small, they probably won't re-issue many of the older movies on blu-ray for a while, if ever.


*Runs downstairs and checks release dates*
*Runs back upstairs*

Both 2007. HD or not depends on the cameras, not the release date. My guess is that the portions not in HD were limited by digital helmet cams and the like that weren't capable of doing cinematographic quality work in HD. If segments as a whole were SD, then it was probably a choice to change between HD and SD with segments so as to not keep flipping back and forth every time they changed cameras. Old film is actually easier to get into HD due to the fact that it's an analogue medium - its technically infinite resolution, not limited to the CCD/CMOS in the camera.
.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 5, 2009)

And to your original question, Steep and Playground are different films. Playground is pure ski pr0n, just after the departure of Warren Miller. Steep is a documentary that doubles as porn - a very good documentary that mixes history lessons with good skiing and great cinematography, including a really cool skycam shot of some tree skiing. Steep's better, but it also depends on what you're looking for.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 5, 2009)

Immersion remains my favorite ski movie. A little known release from MSP that just really captures the soul and essence of an experience. A relatively rare poetic ski movie that bucks all the norms and trends.


----------



## faceplant (Aug 6, 2009)

Ice Spiders-  giant bugs attack ski lodge- to bad it doesnt star Spider Sabich

Downhill Racer w Robrt Redford

NE Ski museum has alotta old school porn-
Schlitz on Mount Washington (1935)
White Ecstasy (1931
Legends of American Skiing
Ski Sentinels: The Story of the National Ski Patrol
Fire on the Mountain-  10th mtn div
Bode Miller Flying Downhill
http://secure.skimuseum.org/catalog/index.php?cPath=22&osCsid=4f48f760b1ceb27b50564e04839ad56d


----------



## speden (Aug 6, 2009)

mondeo said:


> *Runs downstairs and checks release dates*
> *Runs back upstairs*
> 
> Both 2007. HD or not depends on the cameras, not the release date. My guess is that the portions not in HD were limited by digital helmet cams and the like that weren't capable of doing cinematographic quality work in HD. If segments as a whole were SD, then it was probably a choice to change between HD and SD with segments so as to not keep flipping back and forth every time they changed cameras. Old film is actually easier to get into HD due to the fact that it's an analogue medium - its technically infinite resolution, not limited to the CCD/CMOS in the camera.
> .



Yeah, I was watching some of the old remastered Star Trek episodes on blu ray with my kids, and damn, some of the scenes are so detailed it looks like it was shot yesterday rather than forty years ago.  Great stuff.

Well I guess for blu ray those two movies are about all there is then.  I've queued them up on my Netflix account, so should get to check them out in a week or so.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 6, 2009)

Ski School was on HBO last night.  Looks like it was filmed at Whistler.


----------



## tcharron (Aug 8, 2009)

On the ski pr0n note, anyone notice that Warren Miller hasn't really updated their web site to reflect this years movie?  I know it's named Dynasty, but, not trailer up, no dates..

Doth not bode well.  I was hoping for the 60th anniversary that they'd try to bring Warren back in for a bit.


----------



## RENO (Aug 8, 2009)

Dynasty trailer just posted yesterday. Don't see any mention about Warren Miller...
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=118711906930&ref=mf


----------



## tcharron (Aug 8, 2009)

RENO said:


> Dynasty trailer just posted yesterday. Don't see any mention about Warren Miller...
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=118711906930&ref=mf



I saw him in there twards the end.  Side by side video.


----------



## speden (Aug 10, 2009)

I watched "Steep" and "Warren Miller's Playground" on blu ray over the weekend.

I was hoping Steep would have a lot of breathtaking high def scenes, but overall the picture quality seemed to be somewhat lacking.  There weren't many scenes that seemed to "pop" and things looked flat.  Often the picture was kind of grainy and lacking in contrast.  Playground seemed to have a lot of different video sources, so was more random in picture quality.  Some scenes were clearly high def and quite impressive, while other stuff was just standard def.  But they edited it nicely so that the standard def scenes didn't really stick out too much.  And they ended the movie with the nicely shot sequence of "speed riding" where two guys make a run down some steep cliffs by parasailing with skis on.  It kind of looked like they had high def helment cams where the lead guy had his camera pointed backwards at the second guy.  Pretty clever way to shoot it and they got some nice footage.  Sure looked like a blast.  Overall in terms of high def, I'd give the nod to Playground over Steep.

In terms of content, both movies were pretty good, but Playground was more fun for me.  It had more variety, better action, fun loving people, and much better music (not counting the country music song that kicked in at one point).  It dragged a little here and there, like when they started talking about Aspen at one point, but generally they kept the action moving.  Lots of nice powder skiing in this one.

Steep was kind of melodramatic and had corny music, as if trying to give the impression that skiing those dangerous lines was godlike.  The music reminded me of a choir singing.  Maybe it's a spritual feeling for those doing the extreme skiing, but as a spectator it seemed to me that these were people that got bored with mainstrean skiing, and wanted the ultimate challenge.  Sometimes they'd be on stuff that was too steep to ski, and they'd just make really slow hop turns or sideslip.  Guess they didn't want to die or something!  There were a couple of the obligatory snide remarks about people skiing on groomers, and how extreme skiing is so much better.  Not sure why they can't resist insulting the very people that are going to watch the movie.

The people in Steep weren't very happy go lucky either, but had sort of a psycho intensity to them in their pursuit of the ultimate rush.  And it was kind of creepy the way they had a lot of interviews with Mike Coombs talking about how awesome extreme skiing is for him, and showing him with his little son, while you're sitting there thinking, "Wait, didn't he get killed doing this?"  Then eventually they get around to telling you, yes indeed, he is dead.  I think this added sort of a downer flavor to the film.  His story was worth telling, but perhaps they shouldn't have dwelled on it so much.


----------



## tcharron (Aug 11, 2009)

speden said:


> I watched "Steep" and "Warren Miller's Playground" on blu ray over the weekend.
> 
> I was hoping Steep would have a lot of breathtaking high def scenes, but overall the picture quality seemed to be somewhat lacking.



Overall, I didn't like Steep all that much.  My favorite has to be Endless Winter, but I also like Off the Grid and Higher Ground on the Warren Miller front.  Wanderland from Meatheads is my sons favorite, like that to.  From TGR, loved lost and found, not a fan of the latest 2 tho.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 11, 2009)

Fistful of Moguls rocks, Glen Plake should have commentary in every ski movie.


----------



## midd (Aug 11, 2009)

mentioned it in the meatheads thread, but matchstick productions are lapping the ski porn field, if you ask me.

seven sunny days is my all time favorite. 

this recovery by kaj zackrisson was the highlight of Claim from last year.

http://video.mpora.com/watch/k7EK6A6sA/


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 12, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Fistful of Moguls rocks, Glen Plake should have commentary in every ski movie.



Iceman can quote a bunch of lines from that movie...  His faves are "But for $650 you can buy yourself a pair of tongue depressers" and all the surrounding dialogue...


----------



## mondeo (Aug 12, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> Iceman can quote a bunch of lines from that movie... His faves are "But for $650 you can buy yourself a pair of tongue depressers" and all the surrounding dialogue...


Great rant. Possibly best part of the movie.


----------



## faceplant (Aug 12, 2009)

The Crawling Eye
aerial tram way up in the Alps attacked by a cloud that rips there heads off

ok ok, no skiing per say-  not technicaly ski porn-
but we do have a tram & some biga$$ mountains-
2 outta 3 aint bad

not to mention the aliens living in that creepy cloud-
a definite bonus there

i got a thing for 50's B horror


----------



## cvalley (Aug 14, 2009)

while searching google for ski movies, I found http://www.watchskimovies.com/, pretty cool site, you can watching a bunch of really cool videos


----------



## tcharron (Aug 14, 2009)

cvalley said:


> while searching google for ski movies, I found http://www.watchskimovies.com/, pretty cool site, you can watching a bunch of really cool videos



****  WARNING ****

That site is trying to run executables which are of questionable intent.

If any mods are looking, you might wanna lose the URL.


----------



## legalskier (Sep 28, 2010)

*La Grave, France*

_Chad Sayers and Tobin Seagel continue their worldly winter journey arriving in La Grave, France - home to the Téléphérique La Grave-La Meije, a quirky yet stalwart cable car that transports skiers to 3200m, high in the Southern French Alps. Here, the terrain is wild, unmarked, and unpatrolled - a stripped down, raw version of big mountain skiing. With 2km of vertical drop, a simple ski run journeys through a labyrinth of glaciers, couloirs, and forest glades. Local freerider Bruno Florit, and UIAGM mountain guide Joe Vallone share how unique and special La Grave is, but also reveal the respect a skier must have for the mountain when in search of such deep rewards._

Sweet:
http://vimeo.com/15315278


----------



## Sky (Oct 1, 2010)

...and how about that Columbia add on the front page?

What the hang is she wearing?!

*thanks Greg*


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 1, 2010)

Cablevision now has SKI CHANNEL on "Free on Demand"  mucho ski porn options....


----------



## legalskier (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## SkiDork (Mar 31, 2011)

I gotta get me a gopro


----------



## TheBEast (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh yeah saw that one last week with all different cameras.  Way cool!


----------



## vdk03 (Mar 31, 2011)

MichaelJ said:


> _Steep_ was a really good flick. Definitely recommended. Not pure ski porn, a real story of the rise of backcountry skiing in Alaska. Beautiful porn scenes, though.



+1


----------



## legalskier (Sep 20, 2011)

Attack of La Niña


----------



## Nick (Sep 21, 2011)

More ski porn:


----------



## legalskier (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## SIKSKIER (Aug 16, 2012)

Great stuff Legal.Love all the Chineese downhill going down.Didn't realize that freestyle was going on decades before Wayne Wong showed up.


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 23, 2012)

This came out a few years ago but it's still great film about the joys and dangers of freeskiing.



Some great ski stoke on a August afternoon!


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YoMLCfaitl4#! and the song just makes this short video even cooler, lol( I wish I knew how to copy the video directly instead of putting up link to youtube each time)


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbNBHDKkHJA&feature=player_embedded this video of snowboarders going to the few ski only hills and riding.


----------



## Bene288 (Aug 25, 2012)

Scotty said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbNBHDKkHJA&feature=player_embedded this video of snowboarders going to the few ski only hills and riding.



Damn poachers! They need a rider only hill to balance it out. Oh, wait they do, it's called Carinthia at Mount Snow. Might as well be boards only. I've felt like an outcast every time I ski there.


----------



## legalskier (Oct 25, 2012)

Here we go!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 13, 2012)

:-D:-D


----------

